# Gregorian chants - an advice needed



## Daimonion (Apr 22, 2012)

Dear All,

I am looking for worthwhile performances of Gregorian chants. Are there any particular ones that you would suggest? (I would be grateful for suggestions concerning both particular CD's and the ones referring me to good websites) All the best,

D.


----------



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

I've heard the monks of the Abbey of Solesmes (France) are the best. Source: a teacher at the Conservatory.
The monks of_ Santo Domingo de Silos_ (Burgos, Spain) were famous some years ago in Spain, after recording several CD's.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Is there such thing as Neo-Gregorian Chant?


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Cnote11 said:


> Is there such thing as Neo-Gregorian Chant?


Meaning...?

I urge anyone tantalised by Gregorian chant to seek out the thirteenth century composers Perotin and Leonin.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Wooo, Perotin. By Neo-Gregorian I meant an updated version of the style being produced in the modern age.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

You should get this


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Of course Léonin and Pérotin were both pushing the limitations of plainchant into the realm of polyphony. Along with them I would also recommend exploring Hildegard of Bingen. Any of the follow discs are quite good for exploring chant:














































*****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## Daimonion (Apr 22, 2012)

*Thank you*

Dear All,

Thank you very much for all your suggestions! I have already tried some of them (Perotin is great) and I will certainly check all the others. Btw. are there any valuable performances of Hildegard von Bingen other than those of Anonymous 4? (I know that it is supposed to be very good but it doesn't feet my taste somehow - at least these pieces I have already tried). All the best,

D.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> Is there such thing as Neo-Gregorian Chant?


Uh, Buddhist Chant, Tibetan Chant, many others...

and, of course, one of my all-time faves (I'm in earnest here,)
The Ramayana Monkey Chant:





:angel:


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Daimonion said:


> ... Btw. are there any valuable performances of Hildegard von Bingen other than those of Anonymous 4? ...


_A feather on the breath of God_, Hyperion records.


----------

